# Daten-CD´s werden nur als Audio-CD´s erkannt



## schniggy (4. Februar 2005)

Folgendes Problem:

beim Einlegen einer CD-ROM in mein Laufwerk (TEAC CD-85W) öffnet sich der CD-Player und im Explorer wird als CD-Inhalt lediglich ein Track je vorhandenen Ordner angezeigt!

Das Betriebssystem ist Win98 SE und das Problem trat erst nach Einbau eines internen 56k-Modems auf!

Sind Lösungsvorschläge oder Kompatibilitätsprobleme Eurerseits bekannt?

Vielen Dank und Helau,

Alex

EDIT:
Hatte die HD und den Brenner jeweils als Master auf zwei Ports laufen und schloss nun den Brenner als Slave hinter die Festplatte, seitdem traten bisher keinerlei Probleme mehr dieser Art auf!
Weshalb das Problem nun erst nach dem Einbau des Modems zu Tage kam ist mir aber weiterhin ein Rätsel.


----------

